# 2010 Nissan Cube Review



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Forget the Scion xB and Kia Soul, in comparison the Nissan Cube makes those cars look about as cutting edge as a Corolla. Sure on a computer screen they all look like funky economy cars, but in real life the Cube is drastically different.

Part of what makes the Cube so unique is that it is a box, but at the same time incredibly round. But what really separates the Cube from the pack is its asymmetrical design. Nissan representatives won't say for sure, but they believe the Cube is the only car in the world where the left and right sides aren't identical.

The difference isn't at first obvious, but it's actually a major part of the car. Look back towards the rear and you'll see the driver's side rear pillar is a typical painted piece of bodywork, while on the passenger side the pillar is actually "invisible." It's covered by glass, giving a unique wrap-around look to the windows. 

More: *2010 Nissan Cube Review* on AutoGuide.com

Video:


----------

